# Increasing tips and ratings with headrest covers



## wstingtyme (Feb 17, 2016)

Many of you may already know about the headrest covers a lot of drivers are using, but if not I figured I would make a quick post about it here.

Essentially they are headrest covers that come with inserts (you can make your own inserts as well) that promote tipping, promote 5 star ratings, say Happy Labor Day, or literally any insert you want to put in them. I personally use them to promote tipping and have been using them for over 2 months. My tips went from maybe $5 to $10 a night to about $30 most nights. No guarantees it will work the same for everyone, but I know of at least 8 other drivers that have benefited from them.

Here is the link to the stotre selling them if you are interested: https://squareup.com/market/uber-man-store/

If you want further reviews or success stories, search YouTube for "Uber headrest covers" and there are several videos on them.

I hope this post helps others do better with tips or ratings!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber just updated there tipping policy for riders.... Time to put the tip Jar out...


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Pax can't even complain about tip solicitations because they will just prompted with the post above. So tip signs and jars would be a must if you are not worried about your rating. The more drivers do it the better because it will break the misconception about tipping and hopefully non tipping riders only get matched with noob drivers that don't take tips.


----------



## wstingtyme (Feb 17, 2016)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Pax can't even complain about tip solicitations because they will just prompted with the post above. So tip signs and jars would be a must if you are not worried about your rating. The more drivers do it the better because it will break the misconception about tipping and hopefully non tipping riders only get matched with noob drivers that don't take tips.


Good point. I was worried that the signs might affect my rating, but there has been no negative impact at all on my ratings. I'm at 4.90 currently. It was 4.88 when I started using them.


----------



## payingitforward (Aug 23, 2016)

I like the idea of not only being able to put signs up for tips, etc., but having a sign for "Happy Labor Day" or even some brain teaser seems like a good idea. I could see those helping with ratings and maybe even tips too


----------

